# Trash Pit Finds (1880's-1940's)



## quicksilver (Aug 10, 2005)

These are all the bottles I found (intact) at this old, rural homesite. Inches are heights. Please refer to the bottle (#) when corresponding about the unknown bottles. Back row left to right: #1 - clear, unembossed, 7.75" bottle #2 - clear, unembossed, 10 sided bottle, 7.75" (seams through lips on both)
 Second row left to right: #3 - amber bottle (possibly poison) from the 1940's, 4.75", Fairmount Glass Co. #4 - unknown bottle, Owens-Illinois, 1932, 4.25" #5 - Pertussin embossed bottle, Owens-Illinois, 1937, 4.25" #6 - unknown bottle, Owens-Illinois, 1941 (there is a dot next to the 1, so I think this is 1941), 3.75" #7 - 1 OZ FULL MEASURE embossing on both sides, 1939, Owens-Illinois, 4.25" #8 - unembossed, Medicine-type bottle, no date/manuf. (seam does not go through lip), (late 1800's??), 4.50" Front row left to right: #9 - unembossed, O-I, 1937, 3.50" #10 - 1 oz., amber bottle, "W" on lip and a "W/T" inside a triangle on the bottom, manf. unknown, use unknown, 3.00", 1942 #11 - pill or paint bottle, 1880-1900, 2.75", unknown manuf., unembossed #12 - Bath lotion bottle??, 1940's?, no manuf./embossing, 2.75" #13 - unknown, Armstrong Cork Co., 1940, 2.50", 1/2 oz with embossed increments on front #14 - amber bottle, poison/medicine??, 2.00", metal screw top, no manuf./yr. unknown #15 - DR. PRICE'S DELICIOUS FLAVORING EXTRACT bottle, 1932, O-I, 4.25". If you have additional info regarding manufacturers, age and use of these bottles, please let me know. Thank you for viewing. 

 Matt

 "Wisconsin Bottle Hunter"


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 10, 2005)

Bottle no. 10 was manufactured by Whitehall Tatnum co. 1935-38. Pertussin made cough syrup. I think it's still made today.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,
 Yep, W & T Co.. Great work! I found they were producing bottles like these from 1922-1938. There is number 24 on the right. It could be 1924? Let me know what you think.

 Matt


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure. I do know all O-I bottles have the dates on the base (And you seem to know that too)[]


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 11, 2005)

[]
 I am becoming a real expert on O-I bottles!


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good. So am I. Ever since I found out the date code I've been hoarding them by the dozens. I just can't leave behind a bottle knowing what year it's from!! Luckilly all the other diggers at my dump leave them behind so they're all there for me!!


----------

